# BB Galaxy malt grain



## Keppmiestet (20/11/13)

Has anyone got experience with brewing using BB galaxy malt as a base or as a stand alone malt in a pilsner. Sounds like a good Aussie grain, wonder what it would bring to a lighter style beer ?


----------



## HBHB (20/11/13)

Great flavour, clean excellent for doing a drier finish, but versatile enough to get about any body you want. there's some notes about it on AHB if you do a search. Talks about stepping the mash a little higher to preserve body. The 2 Junior brewers in the house have just made a great lager with it hopped with Topaz.

Galaxy is about to come to an end. It's still available, but there will be a change very soon to make life easier for the farmers. The new variety will be marketed under a different name, but with the same characteristics. Traditionally, Galaxy has been tough to get consistent results on the paddock, requiring a lot more care, lots of pest and disease issues and a lot more susceptible to weather patterns. In the glass, there won't be any real change.

Martin


----------



## slash22000 (20/11/13)

Does anybody know why US base ale malt is typically around 3 EBC while Australian base ale malt is 5+ EBC? I mean there must be a difference in the flavour etc when it's almost twice as dark? We get pilsner malts which are as light as US ale malts, but pilsner malt is different, right?


----------



## HBHB (20/11/13)

Different varieties of barley for starters, lower kilning temperature and (? )Times. There are ultra light ale malts around.......Halcyon as an example. Pilsner malts can be used to make Ales and Ale malts can be used to make Pilsner's and lagers. 

The processing of pilsner malts allows the precursors for DMS to remain in higher quantities in many, but that said, you can still make a great pils or ale using Joe White Export Pilsner (as an example) with a standard 60 minute boil with no DMS noticeable. Having said that, i've made an ale with Weyermann Pils that was nothing short of spectacularly bloody horrendous due to a 60 minute boil and DMS strong enough to kill the pox. Ya get that.


Martin


----------



## Keppmiestet (20/11/13)

Cheers Martin , got myself a 25kg bag of galaxy malt today and am keen to try out some lagers and pilsner style recipes, I read that it has a high diastatic numbers and is good for larger adjunct brews but am interested to how it will turn out in a bare bones way also. Will have some experimenting to do. Just got a batch in the fermentor this arvo .


First time I have bought a brewing ingredient on this scale , works out heaps cheaper in the long run.


----------



## jyo (20/11/13)

Galaxy is a great malt and it's really versatile for lagers or ales. You won't get the same bread flavours like from Weyermann, but it definitely makes a good lager or pils.


----------



## Bribie G (20/11/13)

Galaxy was my only lager malt in QLD until it got discontinued for the first time, then when it came back CB stopped listing it on their site (although it was available to order in specially for bulk buys). It's very diastatic and great for rice lagers, US Malt liquors etc.


----------



## mje1980 (20/11/13)

What do you guys think of its flavour profile?. I've been using best pils, but I find it has a mousy character. Not in a bad way, it's sort of a euro type flavour I have noticed, regardless of yeast and beer style. Ive started brewing saisons and love dingemans but I reckon the bb ale/pils would work good for it. I'm guessing it would b nice and clean ???. Much cheaper too!!


----------



## punkin (21/11/13)

HBHB said:


> Great flavour, clean excellent for doing a drier finish, but versatile enough to get about any body you want. there's some notes about it on AHB if you do a search. Talks about stepping the mash a little higher to preserve body. The 2 Junior brewers in the house have just made a great lager with it hopped with Topaz.
> 
> Galaxy is about to come to an end. It's still available, but there will be a change very soon to make life easier for the farmers. The new variety will be marketed under a different name, but with the same characteristics. Traditionally, Galaxy has been tough to get consistent results on the paddock, requiring a lot more care, lots of pest and disease issues and a lot more susceptible to weather patterns. In the glass, there won't be any real change.
> 
> Martin



You seem to have some detailed knowledge on this, can you tell me if the higher diastic numbers will remain unchanged?

Some of the steam collectors i deal with are very interested in this malt.


----------

